
Show HN: How to create an RSS feed with restdb.io Pages - knutmartin
https://restdb.io/blog/#!posts/578765f545fef34300009d92
======
brudgers
This seems to be more of a blog post than something people can try out or play
with in the spirit of the "Show HN" guidelines.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
knutmartin
You can try it out yourself and have your own feed up and running quickly
using the example code in the article.

~~~
brudgers
I cannot. I don't have a Restdb account.

